# Decent coffee in cleethorpes



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey all, off on holiday to cleethorpes in a few weeks and wondered if anyone knew anywhere semi decent to get a coffee while in there?

I have got an aeropress to take with me but handy if there is somewhere else i can pop into on the go!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Good luck ! If is anything like Skegness and Lincolnshire where I grew up the coffee will suck


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Last time I was there I wasn't sure if there was anything decent there at all let alone coffee, it's always kind of puzzled me as it's a strange little place.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

So far not a decent cup! Saw somewhere with a francino classic and got my hopes up but still tasted like dirt!

Just glad i have my aeropress!


----------

